# Stoeger 2000 Kicks like a mule (any thoughts)



## careyasu (Mar 25, 2005)

I have a stoeger 2000. I like everything about it except for how it kicks. I was shot in the shoulder in Iraq, as a result, my shoulder does not handle what it use to. Has anyone had any luck with a particular Recoil Reducer. I need to find one that will actually work. I don't mind spending some money; I just want it to work. Any feed back would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

First of all, THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE!

Next, about the 2000. Because it is recoil operated, there is prob. not much you can do. Anything that will reduce recoil will also reduce the energy that is required to cycle the action.

With your shoulder, I would suggest a gas operated shotgun with ported barrels. The ports would reduce recoil some without affecting the cycling.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

WHAT DANIMAL SAID.......TIMES 10!!!!!!

If I had a recoil reducer I would give it to you! If you find one I'll install it for you in appreciation for your service. Although not a gunsmith, I do occasionally stay at a Holiday Inn Express.

Thanks again. It's guys like you that make this country GREAT!


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

I know it's a hassle but you could try learning to shoot with the other shoulder/hand/eye. That's what I did and it's not that bad. Thank you for the third time for your service, sir.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I've never used one, but my friend said that SIMS Limbsaver's Recoil Pads are supposed to work pretty good.

There not to expensive, and if you buy one from Cabelas and don't like it you can always take it back.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The Limbsaver recoil pads work great and help soak up recoil. I have them on several of my guns and really like them. The problem is the recoil is still there and the recoil pad lessens felt recoil by dispersing the recoil over a wider area so this may not be of any help with your condition. The suggestion of looking into a gas operated gun is the best and there are several out there that have redesigned their systems to lessen recoil. The Remington model 105CTi just to name one. Buying another gun is not what you are looking for but it may be your only real option.


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

Suggestions for reducing felt recoil:
- All other factors being equal, a heavier gun will recoil less than a lighter one.
- A Kick-Eez or other modern recoil pad
- A little lighter load (shotshell)
- A gas operated shotgun


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I'd second the Limbsaver pads. I got one on my .300 win mag that really does cut the felt recoil. I have tryed them on my gas operated 3" 12 gage, my pump 3.5" 12 gage, and my 10 gage and have found them to be a really good tool. Though my 12 pump is a bit longer gun, putting the Limbsaver on it makes the butt section a bit too long and makes the gun harder to shoot and bring up to the shoulder. I should also make it clear that I have the slip on kind and that they do make a replacement type. The replacement type replaces the current pad on the butt section of the gun. Just take out the screws that hold the pad into place and your good to go.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

One Answer: Benelli SBE II with Comfortech.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Once again THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOUR SERVICE!

I would look at trading it on a used Benelli Super 90. This gun shoots like a dream and can be purchased use for a very reasonable price.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

thank you very much for everything you have done, i tried to enlist, but was kicked out and banned from every branch ( wasent my fault and im not makeing it up ) but i bought a limb saver recoil pad... then took wook and put in it. now im shooting a HR 88, it kicks hard, the old light ones... the wool and the pad help.... but i have yet to get a full proof way...shoot with the other arm? again thank you for your service


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

They're just so darn light. I guess mine kicks a little more than my Winchester 1300, but I'm usually not paying attention to the kick. I do have a limbsaver pad for shooting my old military rifles that can be pretty harsh. It works really well.

Those Stoegers are GREAT guns... mine works flawlessly, and I'm not heart-broken when I beat it up a little because it's relatively inexpensive.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

yea kind of like my HR 088, im not sure about the newer ones, but mines one of the oldest....really light


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

I had the same problem. Installed a Limbsaver and added 13 oz. of weight to the stock. Now I have one sweet soft shooter! It made that much difference! Now my 2000 goes with me whenever I leave the yard, and my 870 and o/u sit in the cabinet. Love that 2000. Pheasants in freezer.


----------

